# mechanic STILL available



## DWittenbreder (Mar 19, 2005)

Experienced tree co. mech. still looking for work in the tri-state area. Check out posted resume. Any questions give me a call.


----------



## DWittenbreder (Mar 29, 2005)

*attached resume*

Sorry, download did'nt go through.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 30, 2005)

Your resume shows a lot of experience, but it has a few errors that detract from it. Here's one: "recorded all actions using a computerized maintained system." You should say "computer-maintained system" or merely "computerized system." The "maintained" is actually redundant. Actually  , I'd probably say something like "Kept computerized records of all actions." You've also got some verb tense problems.


----------

